# Dog...Manila to Dumaguete City



## Condobloke (Feb 27, 2017)

AS the title suggests, I need to fly a dog from Manila to Dumaguete City.

As far as I can establish, Qantas will only transport from Sydney to Manila,,,,,leaving the problem of taking it the last lap to Dumaguete City unanswered. 

Does anyone have experience of this?

All help or suggestions are truly appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Condobloke said:


> AS the title suggests, I need to fly a dog from Manila to Dumaguete City.
> 
> As far as I can establish, Qantas will only transport from Sydney to Manila,,,,,leaving the problem of taking it the last lap to Dumaguete City unanswered.
> 
> ...


I would call PAL or Cebu Pacific and see what they say. Both of them fly into Dumaguete from Manila.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You probably just get him to lay down under your seat along with the rest of the goats and roosters


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ram1957 said:


> I would call PAL or Cebu Pacific and see what they say. Both of them fly into Dumaguete from Manila.


I agree, from what I'm seeing those are the two airlines flying that route. Depending on your arrival time into Manila, you may need to claim the dog and overnight and then get the next days flight. Below is the schedule for flights. Check with your travel agent as there may be more flights than these.

4+ flights per day, 1h 20m duration
Manila (MNL) to Dumaguete (DGT)
7:00 am
→
8:25 am
Cebu PacificCebu Pacific 625
S
M
T
W
T
F
S
MNL-DGT
8:40 am
→
9:55 am
Philippine AirlinesPhilippine Airlines 2545
S
M
T
W
T
F
S
MNL-DGT
12:15 pm
→
1:30 pm
Philippine AirlinesPhilippine Airlines 2543
S
M
T
W
-
-
-
MNL-DGT
2:55 pm
→
4:15 pm
Cebu PacificCebu Pacific 629
S
M
T
W
T
F
S
MNL-DG


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Condobloke here in the Philippines transporting a dog from Manila to anywhere is not easy. The people you need to ring is Furexpress in Manila on 09156793992 Furexpress is on FB as well. When transporting pets they do all the paper work including permits ( you need a permits to transport pets) they pick up your pet and take it to the airport, Good luck mate


----------

